# *First Tutorial* Get the rainbow look



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 30, 2006)

I havent seen any tutorials here for rainbow eyeshadow look. 

I used 6 eyeshadows (came from a spanish palette not mac) you can choose whatever colours you like, could be bright or earthy or pink etc..
i only got the finished results pictures, so I'll have to talk you through this one.

1) Firstly, prep your face if you do that usually before applying eyeshadow/s 

2) Get one of these 






 and some tissue

3) Choose the first colour and apply on the outer corner of the eyelid, but only a small amount but enough to be seen.

4) Wipe the applicator on the tissue to remove the colour so it doesnt mix with the other colours.

5) Choose another colour and place next to the colour you just applied. Repeat step 4.

6) Repeat Step 5 until you finish applying the colours.

7) You need a facial wipe/ makeup remover to clean up a little bit, to make the colours even size length.

8) Choose a pale shimmery pigment or eye dust powder and just gently sweep over the eyelid, it should make the colours look more shimmery but not cover the rainbow effect.

9) I used my finger but brushes can be used if you want to. Blend the colours a little bit so they have softer edges rather than sharp edges.

I didnt apply any mascara because i was doing the colours example for the tutorial but to make it standout, apply some mascara on the lashes and it is done.

The Finished Results:


----------



## na_pink (Apr 30, 2006)

i would have done it so that the there would be yellow then orange then red then purple then blue then green then yellow ... you know like in the actual rainbow ???


----------



## widerlet (May 1, 2006)

I love rainbow looks! 
Here's mine:


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 1, 2006)

You've done it really nice widerlet!!

na_pink  the tutorial can be done in any colour order as you wish, mulitcolor, rainbow etc..


----------



## Charnelle (May 2, 2006)

More vibrant colors would look a lot better
Try it with Bright pigments or something. And highlight the brow bone.


----------



## lilysandremains (May 2, 2006)

it looks washed out you should have used a base.
i don't like it,im sorry,i think it would be mean to pretend it looked good
when it really doesn't.


----------



## na_pink (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_You've done it really nice widerlet!!

na_pink  the tutorial can be done in any colour order as you wish, mulitcolor, rainbow etc.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was just stating what *I* would have done, and what i think would have blended better


----------



## Life In Return (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 
_i would have done it so that the there would be yellow then orange then red then purple then blue then green then yellow ... you know like in the actual rainbow ???_

 
The rainbow is actually ROY G BIV

Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, Violet


----------



## MissAlly (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilysandremains* 
_it looks washed out you should have used a base.
i don't like it,im sorry,i think it would be mean to pretend it looked good
when it really doesn't._

 

I'm sorry but I really have to agree with lilyandremains.It's not that pretty.=/

It does look washed out and I would have used a base and highlight,oh and blend.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 3, 2006)

I dont own a base


----------



## xiahe (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_I dont own a base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you can use foundation then set it with powder, buy some L'Oreal de-crease (eyeshadow base)....or if you want to splurge, look into MAC paints ($15) or urban decay eyeshadow primer potion ($14)


----------



## Charnelle (May 3, 2006)

Mac paints are worth it, id invest in them...
I think it would look good with bright vibrant colors.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 3, 2006)

Definately try MAC paints or Urban Decay Primer potion, it will really bring out the colors and makes them stay all day!   Also when you make your rainbow it will be easier to blend the colors together when they are in order.. like on a color wheel.  Here is a link to see what I mean.. http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/...colorwheel.gif
or
http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/...r_wheel554.gif


----------



## asteffey (May 3, 2006)

i think using a base, brushes instead of the sponge applicators & eyeshadows with the same color base (i.e. warm versus cool) would really improve your look. 

good in theory!


----------



## na_pink (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_The rainbow is actually ROY G BIV

Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, Violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

guess i had it backwards and blahblah but you get the point


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 7, 2006)

I didnt have a base so i used a concealer stick thingy i had, and i put Bronze on and it stayed on the whole day not even faded while without it wouldve! Im learning new tips everyday here! this is the result

First Applied






5+ Hours later


----------



## koolmnbv (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_I didnt have a base so i used a concealer stick thingy i had, and i put Bronze on and it stayed on the whole day not even faded while without it wouldve! Im learning new tips everyday here! this is the result

First Applied






5+ Hours later




_

 
YAY for learning new things on Specktra! You will find out very quickly how helpful and great any form of a base is to your e/s's all the way around!


----------



## Luxurious (May 21, 2006)

very nice tutorial.


----------



## TooterFish (May 22, 2006)

May I make a suggestion?? It looks like in both pictures you have a bit of "fall off" from the eyeshadow on your lower lashline and inner corner (Please do forgive me if that was intentional) I find that holding a folded piece of tissue under my lower lashline while applying eyeshadow really helps w/ the fall out. Also a cheap little fan brush from an art supply store wisks it right away, as does a piece of scotch tape!! Hope this helps!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 19, 2007)

i dont like it.. would look better if it was blended and if you used a base or something.. sorry!


----------



## mzreyes (May 19, 2007)

It's her first tutorial guys, give her a break.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_It's her first tutorial guys, give her a break._

 
I agree!  

The bronze shade really looks great with your eye color!!


----------



## breathless (May 21, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to post a tut.


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

Mod note: Please keep your comments to constructive criticism, this isn't the place to start an argument.


----------



## xSazx (May 21, 2007)

Mod note: Please keep comments to constructive criticism, if you have an issue with the user, take it up in private messages.


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

Just a note to everyone, it's fine to leave *constructive criticism* for Chic 2k6, but please do in in a manner that will not offend anyone. Posts that are trying to start an argument won't be tolerated. Let's try to keep things positive.


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

i would like to add that i was not in anyway being nasty towards sio


----------



## xSazx (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_i would like to add that i was not in anyway being nasty towards sio 



_

 
Same here..people say they dont like it & thats fine. I say she does own paints/bases & I get edited.

Not trying to start anything here btw, just clearing it up, cos reading the edited posts people will probably think I said something horrible! When I didnt..


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

The reason I editted both your posts is because they were not adding anything constructive to the dialogue. They were not "nasty" comments but I could see someone taking what was said the wrong way and it turning into an argument.

Anyway, let's get back on topic here, it's about the tutorial.


----------



## makeupgal (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do a tut for us!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Chic 2k6 for having the time & patience to do a tutorial.  I've only done one & boy was it time-consuming!  Criticism is sort of tough at first, even if it's constructive.  It's all about learning new things & making them your own.  The only primer (base) I've tried is Urban Decay Primer Potion.  For me it really makes shadows (any brand) STICK & more bright/vibrant.  I love the rainbow look, I haven't tried it yet b/c it's so intimidating.  So, I commend you on giving it a try.  You're at a good starting point & can only get better!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## astronaut (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_It's her first tutorial guys, give her a break._

 
serial. Making tuts are hard. I tried it once and stopped half way through, it was sooo time consuming.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 24, 2007)

wow this tutorial is old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did this one a year ago. I've improved a bit more since then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you for your comments


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_wow this tutorial is old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did this one a year ago. I've improved a bit more since then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you for your comments_

 
I was about to ask if anyone actually took a look at  the original post date of the tutorial. And, NOW you probably  have gone shopping for bases etc., it's been over a year, y'all. Cut some slack. 

I appreciate ANYONE who will take the time and put in the effort to make a tutorial. It's hard work, and in the process of explaining steps sometimes we learn something.

Thanks for taking the time and making the effort.


----------

